# Poca potencia en antena... aumentar la corriente recibida?



## shadown (Dic 27, 2007)

ok esta pregunta va para cualquier tecnico o cualquier persona que tenga algo de experiencia con telefonos celulares. Mi problema es este: tengo un telefono celular de la marca motorola de aquellos que se utilizaron ya hace un buen tiempo, que venian dentro de una pequeña maleta de mano, parecido a los telefonos satelitales, pero trabaja segun lo que he investigado en la internet, con tecnologia 2g, ya que solo recibe y envia las llamadas telefonicas no tiene el sistema para enviar mensajes sms. El telefono desde un tiempo atras, no puede RECIBIR o ENVIAR llamadas de ningun tipo, ya que el nivel de recepcion lo marca a la mitad y cuando tratas de hacer la llamada desde este telefono, la recepcion CAE DRASTICAMENTE hasta 0 o casi cero y la llamada no puede hacerse

Cabe decir que este telefono esta en un rancho, lejos de la ciudad y este tipo de telefonos era muy comun por estas areas(y funcionaba muy bien) hasta que se popularizo la tecnologia 3G por la zona, y al parecer reducieron la potencia de la antena principal, y veo que tengo una señal muy pobre en mi aparato.

Lo que he pensado hacer, es tomar la corriente que baja de la antena atraves del cable coaxial y aumentarla con un simple transistor, la duda que tengo es si la señal va en dos sentidos dentro del mismo cable (lo cual supongo), en caso de si serlo, lo que he pensado tambien es amplificar la corriente en ambos sentidos, colocando un diodo en la salida de los transistores para permitir solo el paso de la corriente que amplifique y no la de la señal en sentido contrario, quedando dos transistores en paralelo uno para cada señal, ya sea de entrada o de salida.

agradeceria si alguien tiene algo de información ya que no he podido dar con nada concreto, y me urge darle solucion a eso. gracias de antemano. suerte.


----------



## shadown (Ene 6, 2008)

ok, en vista de que al parecer no me elplique bien en el primer post, voy a tratar de hacerlo un poco mas sencillo( a veces explico demas y me revuelvo hasta yo mismo).

   La idea de lo que trato hacer es, tomar una señal que baja de una antena de RF y tratar de aumentarla antes de llegue a mi aparato ( celular, de los viejitos de casa), el problema reside en que se trata de un aparato que trabaja la señal entrante y de salida (tu y el del otro lado de la linea) por el mismo cable coaxial, hacia y desde la antena de RF.

   La solucion que tenia en mente era hacer un par de transistores que aumentaran la corriente para cada una de las señales en su direccion correspondiente, utilizando un diodo a la salida de cada transistor para evitar la entrada de la señal contraria.

   Los diagramas se los debo, luego los subire al foro ya que ando un poco corto de tiempo. suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2008)

shadown dijo:
			
		

> El telefono desde un tiempo atras, no puede RECIBIR o ENVIAR llamadas de ningun tipo, ya que el nivel de recepcion lo marca a la mitad y cuando tratas de hacer la llamada desde este telefono, la recepcion CAE DRASTICAMENTE hasta 0 o casi cero y la llamada no puede hacerse.



Ese defecto podria provenir de la propia bateria del telefono, en stan by, el consumo es bajo y la bateria lo soporta aceptablemente bien, cuando recives o transmites, el consumo del telefono se incrementa y la bateria disminuye su tension haciendo imposible la recepcion/transmision.
Solucion bateria nueva o fuente de alimentacion externa.

Ahora que si tu telefono (No lo conosco) ya se alimenta desde una fuente externa has de cuenta que no dije (Escribi) nada.


----------

